# comment configurer apt-get



## citron (28 Novembre 2001)

Le programme Fink permet de télécharger des package déjà compilés avec la commande apt-get ou dselect. Je suis derrière un firwall qui necessite la configuration des proxys. Comment configurer les proxy pour apt-get?


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2001)

As-tu essayé un :

fink configure


----------



## citron (28 Novembre 2001)

Oui j'ai configurer Fink pour les proxy, d'ailleurs ça télécharge très bien les sources que ça soit par http ou ftp. Mais pour avoir directement les binaire avec apt-get, il ne veut pas se connecter, voilà ce que j'ai à la console:

[monmac:~] moi% sudo apt-get update
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net  release/main Packages     
  Could not connect to fink.sourceforge.net:80 (216.136.171.201). - connect (61 Connection refused)
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net  release/main Release      
  Could not connect to fink.sourceforge.net:80 (216.136.171.201). - connect (61 Connection refused)
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net  release/crypto Packages   
  Could not connect to fink.sourceforge.net:80 (216.136.171.201). - connect (61 Connection refused)
40% [Connecting to fink.sourceforge.net (216.136.171.201)]


----------

